# Weighbridges Cost



## Skb (Sep 10, 2011)

I was quoted £72.00 to weigh my motorhome this morning by Solent Bodybuilders & Repairs Ltd Unit 4, Cockerell Close, Segensworth West, Fareham, Hampshire is this some what excessive?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There plenty of Free public weighbridges but phone to check costs first


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www3.hants.gov.uk/tradingstandards-publicweighbridges.pdf


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you are charged more than £5 you are being robbed!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It cost me a box of Belgian chocolate biscuits for the staff tea times. :wink: 

I didn't get an official printout, but that wasn't a problem. Suggest you try somewhere else. 72 quid - they should be on the stage!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

They trying to steal your money tell them to +++++Off
I weighed mine the other week with a private bridge cost was £6.00 that was the individual axles and then the whole thing.


Ron


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Total rip off !!

Our local council run weighbridge will do it foc if no print out is required.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

try the gravel yard next to fareham rail station, did ours for free a couple of years ago will give total weight only. you could also try kendals wharf on eastern road


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

At least Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask when he robbed you. :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Total rip off !!
> 
> Our local council run weighbridge will do it foc if no print out is required.


We found the same at Bristol City Council, when we last weighed the van there. We didn't require an official ticket, so they just wrote the weights on a piece of paper and there was no charge. Understand one of the staff there has a MH, so perhaps that helped... :lol:

The quarry in the village where we live have also done it without charge.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

not managed £5

But £75 they are taking the p***

Move on andl find another

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a shock when ours was weighed 3400kg no food , clothes fresh or waste water.
Gross weight is 3500kg.
The quarry manager did say that it could be up to 10% out either way.
Charged me a couple of pounds Serlby Quarry. Retford
Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Free in our local village in Southern France and you do it aall yourself. Simples! (Oh, and the weather is heaps better too!)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having use hundreds of weigh bridges during my trucking years, £72 is the most expensive I have ever heard about.
the usual price is around £5 to £10.
They are a serious rip off


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If anyone would like to express their opinions of the proposed charge by this Company - www.solentbodybuilders.co.uk/Contact_Us


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> If anyone would like to express their opinions of the proposed charge by this Company - www.solentbodybuilders.co.uk/Contact_Us


To be honest Keith, I think there must be more to this 
It isn't just expensive, it is ridiculous!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Had mine weighed on thursday at the Newark show for free   


Peter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our local scrap yard does ours for £5 if you need a ticket, and the scales are accurate, checked monthly I understand.

Dave P: Our trailer was 3660kg against max 3500kg   

Peter


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

I also got a price quoted from The Segensworth site as I only live round the corner from them. Quote £35.00 per weigh. Front axle, rear axle, all up weight, cost £105.00. Told them where to go. Haven't found anywhere yet, but not really tried. Will try the Fareham station one and see what they charge.


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

A shortish journey for you but Bartholemews in Chichester charge £9 for 2 weights of your choice, I get total weight and rear axle weighed they then calculate front axle and you get a printed weighbridge ticket. They are about 600 metres from the Bognor bridge roundabout on the A27. Phone no 01243 784171 and postcode P019 7TT.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

west yorkshire trading standards 7 days 24 hrs free no ticket but digital display of front rear and total
F 1920 R 2020 T 3940


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.mylocalservices.co.uk/category-by-county.php?name=Public+Weighbridges&category=1506

A list of public weighbridges

Alan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

when we phoned our local quarry they said 'no charge if you don't need an official printout, but keep your windows closed' 
:? 
so we went along, found the weighbridge and forgot the instruction - A powerful jet of water hit both sides of the van as we pulled onto the weighbridge and went straight in through the open drivers window. Apparently there is an automatic lorry wash that is triggered as the vehicle goes through, hence the instruction to keep the windows closed  
Still - we got a weight and a wash all for free :lol: 

Chris


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> west yorkshire trading standards 7 days 24 hrs free no ticket but digital display of front rear and total
> F 1920 R 2020 T 3940


Hi, where abouts is it?


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

*Weigh bridge cost*

Good morning,
I have had body work carried out at Solent Body Builders on my RS and to my knowledge they don't have a bridge on site,so I suspect the charge would cover a driver going to and from a local one as well as the weigh. 
Regards Ken


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

2 bottles of wine for mine with a print-out as well. £72, there drivers must be on good wages!!

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There does seem to be a fair question regarding weight. If the local authorities do not provide weighing facilities, free or for a nominal charge, how are we supposed to know when we are overweight?
Unless there are some facilities in my county that are not advertised, Bedfordshire does not have a weighbridge. I am sure that the scrapyards will have one as an essential commercial tool but I am not keen to drive over metal shards to use their equipment, even if I knew where it was.
How, therefore, can the Police with their powers to check for overloaded vans, can they enforce restrictions that we cannot verify as there are no facilities to do so.
I really appreciate that Nuke and others seem to be considering providing weighing machines at Motorhome shows; an excellent place when we are kitted out and fuelled up. Thank you!

Alan


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

The problem I had was finding one in Kent that was open at the weekend - I didn't want to use up a days precious holiday just to weigh the 'van.

The only one I could find within a reasonable distance of Maidstone was in Sevenoaks and they charged me £15 per weigh (ie £30 if I wanted individual axles weighed). 

Local authorities ought to make it easier (and cheaper) for us to check we're conforming to the regs.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

My weighbridge did not charge, but its going to cost me £300 to increase the van's gross weight! 80kg to play with.


----------



## Skb (Sep 10, 2011)

*Weighbridge Update*

Update have just weighed the motorhome at Foster Yeoman Tower Industrial Estate Tower Lane Eastleigh Hampshire SO50 6NZ for for the cost of large packet of biscuits.

Steve


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

dpsuk999 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > west yorkshire trading standards 7 days 24 hrs free no ticket but digital display of front rear and total
> ...


Hi dpsuk,
Don't know where trading standards is but I use the council yard on Limewood Road, Leeds 14. Easily found just off Ring Road Leeds 14.

It cost me around £7 with full printout for all weights including both axles.

Google maps link below:- Click on satellite view and yard is at location 'B' with weighbridge in red.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...DFcwsVbZ-LFig;&t=m&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=18&z=17

Roger


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Our local weighbridge (Essex) was free if no printout required or £10 if it was.


----------



## Solent1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for considering Solent Bodybuilders for weighing your motor home, there has obviously been a misunderstanding, please allow me to clarify our costs:

Solent Bodybuilders Weighbridge costs are £36 per weigh, not £72, this would be for two weighs. Upon completion all vehicles are supplied with an official Weighbridge Ticket. Our weighbridge is serviced and maintained every six months and we also cover the cost of regular Trading Standards checks, ensuring our customers receive a high quality service with accurate results.

Unfortunately, we are not in the position to accept benefits in kind as payment, as we are a private commercial company who have invested heavily into our business, we are not a large public sector organisation. However, I can guarantee we do not hide our costs within any small print, all charges are made clear at initial enquiry stage, allowing customers the opportunity to look for an alternative provider should they choose to do so.

Every customer has the right to take their vehicle to any company they choose, Solent Bodybuilders have the right to charge a fair price for good quality service.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well thank you for coming on here and clearing that up. it is appreciated.

cabby


----------



## RTFIREFLY (Mar 23, 2013)

I am new to motorhoming ........why do you need to weigh it. ???


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Where to weigh a tag axle in Central Scotland. That's what I want to know.

8O


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

dpsuk999 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > west yorkshire trading standards 7 days 24 hrs free no ticket but digital display of front rear and total
> ...


Sorry matey it seems the forum notification decides for itself when to notify me of new posts :roll:

Address is
WYTS
Nepshaw Lane South
Gildersome
Morley

No print out but you can photograph the digital display with you smart phone.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RTFIREFLY said:


> I am new to motorhoming ........why do you need to weigh it. ???


So you know you are not exceeding your maximum gross weight or overloading any particular axle.
If you are pulled in for a weigh a fine can be very big for exceeding your allowed limit.

a good time to weigh is when you are fully loaded for a trip and BEFORE adding any accessories especially to the rear


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*West Yorkshire trading standards weigh bridge*

Start of the weighbridge on the concrete strip. coordinates as indicated.
Digital read out is on the wall to the right at the end of the strip


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There is a VOSA site at Abingdon just off the A34. If coming along the A34 turn go round the roundabout at the Abingdon central junction. Then leave the roundabout and head NORTH towards Oxford. The turning into the site is off this slip road. A phone call to the Abingdon police station will tell you when they will be there.

All free and you get an official document for front, back and total mass. They have been very helpful to me and of course as their scales are also used for lorries etc. they have to be accurate.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have had my MH weighed twice in the last few months.

The first time at a Hygiene Products company in Chesterfield and recently, when it was fully laden, at a Scrap Metal dealers in Clay Cross.

One charged £5 for a weigh and the second charged £5 for two weighs - both with print outs.

All I did was drive on and wait for a few seconds, thumbs up from the Weighbridge operator, then drove off the bridge and collected my print outs.

The quality of service was not really something I considered as both operators had virtually nothing to do except press a button or two on the print machines and take my cash.

I still can't see how a few minutes work can justify £36 for a weigh.

All weigh bridges are probably checked and re-calibrated at reasonable intervals for their own benefit, rather than just for Motorhome owners benefit, and despite the explanation by Solent 1 of the reason for their charges I find it difficult to believe they have any extra costs to any other Weighbridge operators.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe i am lucky

Have a local council weighbridge about 5 minutes away,, plus a local scrap merchant with 2 minutes

I weight each new to me MH as soon as i get it,, 
Current one when bought, came in 1400 kgs under my max weight,, cost me £10 at the council bridge for a full weight, with ticket,,

Took it striate to the local scrap man, and the difference was 10 kg less, and that costs me nothing 

Now loaded up with everything, inc full fuel/water, and spare kitchen sink, and still 400 kgs under 

Happy days

Can see where Solent1 us coming from,, he does not have the benefit of being subsidised by the local ratepayers and has to charge the going rate to pay for his investment , 
Just a shame the price he is charging, he will not be competitive
with other local supplied for his services, and so they will go elsewhere


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have been putting off weighing mine....and I am sure I am not the only one.

MH manufacturs seem to think we can manage on very small payloads. I do not know mine for sure, but the brochure stated just over 400kgs, but I now have a sat dome, loads of useful things and a load of rubbish. That is before me (more than the allowance I expect!!), clothes and all the stuff I have deemed that I need.

So I should weigh it.....probably to find I need to shed things...but what? Or uprate to 3500kgs if possible. 

What determines if a Ducato is rated as 3300 or 3500?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> ..................................
> What determines if a Ducato is rated as 3300 or 3500?


There will be a plate in the engine bay stating all the weight details(the plated weight)

This one is for an Alko chassis,your Swift will be similar but a lighter weight,the example below will be classed as Private HGV as the gross vehicle weight(MTPLM) is above 3500kg.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

But remember, you may also have a plate on the body, that is different


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I was really wondering why some vans of a similar size are 3500 whilst others are 3300? Mine is 3300kgs but eg Burstner ixeo time 585 is 3500kgs.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Morphology said:


> The problem I had was finding one in Kent that was open at the weekend - I didn't want to use up a days precious holiday just to weigh the 'van.
> 
> The only one I could find within a reasonable distance of Maidstone was in Sevenoaks and they charged me £15 per weigh (ie £30 if I wanted individual axles weighed).
> 
> Local authorities ought to make it easier (and cheaper) for us to check we're conforming to the regs.


I used one in Ashford on the way to the tunnel recently. No charge, next to the Julie Rose stadium which is 1 mile northeast of Junction 10 (M20)

In a sandpit here.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Weighed our Rapido this morning; 3480Kg fully loaded apart from cloths and food, it's going to be tight!  

Local quarry let use their weighbridge for free


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

I weighed my little Autocruise Starfire yesterday - back axle 1.98t against a plated weight of 1.9t - but overall I was 3.3t against a plated weight of 3.4t - so I have to re-arrange the storage a wee bit and empty half the fresh water tank! Lean Quarry in Liskeard did it in three 'weighs' - front axle, whole vehicle and rear axle - £5 total!!! Superb service.

Dick


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> All weigh bridges are probably checked and re-calibrated at reasonable intervals for their own benefit, rather than just for Motorhome owners benefit, and despite the explanation by Solent 1 of the reason for their charges I find it difficult to believe they have any extra costs to any other Weighbridge operators.


Keith, not "probably checked," or "for their own benefit," it is a legal requirement for ALL weighing machines, used for trade purposes, to be checked by Trading Standards, normally at least once a year but more often if there are any suspicions or complaints. Just like the scales in your local butchers, supermarkets, etc., weighbridges are no different. Do you imagine that any trader can get away with using inaccurate scales?
Previous posts on this topic here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...ghbridges-not-as-good-as-you-might-think.html

This is a typical unit used for calibration:
http://www.calibration.wyjs.org.uk/wyjs-calibration-weighbridge.asp

By the way, checking the accuracy of weighing machines is the oldest form of "Consumer Protection."


----------

